# �Legit?�Post Pictures Of You Here!� Legit Or Not? ��



## Guest

*•Legit?•Post Pictures Of You Here!• Legit Or Not? ••*

Like the title say's Legit or not Legit. In this thread you can post pictures of your self snowboarding and I can let you know how your style is and what needs to change to be the most legit person were ever you ski. :thumbsup: (BTW I work with Transworld and I do the style's for our riders. So I can tell whats legit and whats not.) 

Please No Text Post's. Just pictures of you snowboarding.


----------



## Guest

YUMMY_YUM said:


> Like the title say's Legit or not Legit. In this thread you can post pictures of your self snowboarding and I can let you know how your style is and what needs to change to be the most legit person were ever you ski. :thumbsup: (BTW I work with Transworld and I do the style's for our riders. So I can tell whats legit and whats not.)
> 
> Please No Text Post's. Just pictures of you snowboarding.


I can almost guarante you don't work for transworld. HAHA..
PM me your name. My mom's boyfriend works for transworld also.


----------



## Guest

this thread quickly got off to a bad start...:laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9

why would i let you tell me how to dress? doesnt that completely take out everything about the individuality and expression that makes snowboarding what it is?


----------



## legallyillegal




----------



## rjattack19

legallyillegal said:


>



damn dat shit is legit fo sho!


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


>



What happened to your legs?!


----------



## legallyillegal

Dont Be Hatin Just Cause I Dont Wear My Pants Around My Armpits

goddamn caps remover


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


>


nice dress! :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

I tries ta be teh s exy! Does I win?


----------



## bakesale

Flick Montana said:


> I tries ta be teh s exy! Does I win?


MOAR NOW!!


----------



## Guest

no really its cool guys go ahead and post your styles ill judge them. its cool cause im not a *** like those other kids. oh and i work for transworld. im doing you a favor.


FUCK TRANSWORLD!!!!


snowboarder mag 4 life son!!!!! naw mean?


----------



## Guest

oh, how i love the internet.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I tries ta be teh s exy! Does I win?



ow ow Flick I would have never guessed! You're gonna give us a run for our money. :laugh:

ps I think the op was talking about riding style not clothes style (I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt). Hum bot much? He said ski also...


----------



## Flick Montana

Sorry, I just wanted to show off my sexy legs. This is the best action shot I have of myself. Is I any good?


----------



## burritosandsnow

YUMMY_YUM said:


> be the most legit person were ever you ski.



we dont ski

and this is easy if there is a smile on your face you are legit


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to show off my sexy legs. This is the best action shot I have of myself. Is I any good?



:laugh: It's a question mark on my comp. oh wow can't stop laughing..


----------



## Guest

Flick, I love those boots! Winrar. :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9

i looked up all of his posts, and it seems he made this thread for the sole purpose of saying the word "legit" as many times as possible. he uses it quite often.

and that chick is smokin flick, who is it??


----------



## Guest

Here's me


----------



## rjattack19

damn BC i didnt know how legit you were! looks like we have alota legit folks on this site. ill post a pic of myself later. hopefully someone can tell me how to become more legit!


----------



## Guest

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Here's me


HOTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Guest

you kidz and your internetz. Your as legit you think you are. Fuck The Rest!


----------



## Flick Montana

jmacphee9 said:


> and that chick is smokin flick, who is it??


My mom. You want her number? You can be my new dad. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19

Flick Montana said:


> My mom. You want her number? You can be my new dad. :thumbsup:


pshhh...not if i jump on that first:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Kinda hard to read but it says 2 LEGIT 2 QUIT


----------



## Guest

Any chance we could see Flick's mom in the Ninja Turtles shirt?


----------



## jmacphee9

Flick Montana said:


> My mom. You want her number? You can be my new dad. :thumbsup:


yea, hook me up bro..


----------



## Flick Montana

If you're serious, her name is Liese Mahieu. I met her on Facebook.


----------



## NYCboarder

2 LEGIT 2 QUIT BABY


----------



## Mooz

Flick Montana said:


> I tries ta be teh s exy! Does I win?


....

I'd do things to her that you wouldn't do to barn yard animals.


----------



## Guest

watch out squirrel??


----------



## Guest

Yo like look at me man. And my legit bod, taking pride in mah nation and check out the medal yo. Not only am I rl gud, I can pose for teh camera too. Legit yo

Oh ya, and btw I snowboard


----------



## AAA

What? No takers willing to take an obvious slamming by a Transworld poser (excepting the caricature, and the photos of the 12-yr old model in boys underwear and the flaming tomato)? Well, only 'cause I/we seldom have a camera and this was just days ago...here goes. :laugh:


----------



## Jenzo

AAA said:


> What? No takers willing to take an obvious slamming by a Transworld poser (excepting the caricature, and the photos of the 12-yr old model in boys underwear and the flaming tomato)? Well, only 'cause I/we seldom have a camera and this was just days ago...here goes. :laugh:


Ya rite u jest tilteded the camera!


----------



## Jenzo

ThinkFloyd said:


> Yo like look at me man. And my legit bod, taking pride in mah nation and check out the medal yo. Not only am I rl gud, I can pose for teh camera too. Legit yo
> 
> Oh ya, and btw I snowboard


Must have been cold in that rolling stone photo studio, she has perky nips.


----------



## Guest

deformed boobies ftw! :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

My picture was good. That picture of White should never have been taken. I WAS going to have dinner...


----------



## burritosandsnow

does anything cement the belief that rolling stone is dead more than the use of "flying tomato" and "14 page fallout boy photo blowout"


----------



## Guest

burritosandsnow said:


> does anything cement the belief that rolling stone is dead more than the use of "flying tomato" and "14 page fallout boy photo blowout"


hahahahahahahahhahah so true.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Bah, I can't believe I actually read to the end of this thread. That was valuable time I could have spent reading Perezzle that I'm never going to get back.


----------



## Guest

mag⋅net⋅ism;96829 said:


> Bah, I can't believe I actually read to the end of this thread. That was valuable time I could have spent reading Perezzle that I'm never going to get back.


soon you will learn the prehistoric art of scanning for pictures.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Sick-Gnar said:


> soon you will learn the prehistoric art of scanning for pictures.


...Arrrugh?


----------



## Guest

This guy right here pokes a whole in this already shitty thread.

if transworld thinks they can judge people's shred ability by there style, then let there brains explode when they meet L.N.P.

Hands Down Rome's best rail rider and quite possibly a threat for gooner.


----------



## Guest

mag⋅net⋅ism;96842 said:


> ...Arrrugh?


meaning dont take the time to read this shit just look at the pictures. 

its saves aloooooot of time.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Sick-Gnar said:


> meaning dont take the time to read this shit just look at the pictures.
> 
> its saves aloooooot of time.


Hahaha, oh shit, you mean I've been doing it wrong all along? I should have just been looking at the pics, not the words?! That's 25 years, wasted! 

Talk about a hijack, but this thread is dumber than a bag of hammers anyway.


----------



## Guest

mag⋅net⋅ism;96860 said:


> Hahaha, oh shit, you mean I've been doing it wrong all along? I should have just been looking at the pics, not the words?! That's 25 years, wasted!
> 
> Talk about a hijack, but *this thread is dumber than a bag of hammers anyway*.


very much so.

whacksauuuuuce.


----------



## Guest

I think he wears too many rings...


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> I think he wears too many rings...


have you seen his vid part in no correct way!!!!!!!!!


haha that man can wear whatever the fuck he wants (and he does) hes so fucking good.


----------



## Guest

LIVE NUDE GIRLS!!!!!!


----------



## legallyillegal

LNP pisses me off, and I don't know why.


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> LNP pisses me off, and I don't know why.


probably because of the whack ass outfits and unibrow?????

haha that got me at first i was like this guys so whack with that unibrow get the fuck outta here... and then i watched an epic movie called "NO CORRECT WAY"(buy that shit youll be happy you did) and i was like damn. this kid is sick-nasty.


----------



## trevk#07

desklamp said:


>


hot damn that shirt is teh tits! please tell me that is for sale somewhere so i can get me one!!



Sick-Gnar said:


> probably because of the *whack ass outfits and unibrow?????*


hahahaha:laugh: that unibrow has mad steez yo!


----------



## Guest

trevk#07 said:


> hot damn that shirt is teh tits! please tell me that is for sale somewhere so i can get me one!!



80sTees.com T-Shirts


----------



## Guest

trevk#07 said:


> hahahaha:laugh: that unibrow has mad steez yo!



if a unibrow mad me as gnar as l.n.p. please beliveeeee i would do whatever i could to get one.


----------



## Guest

Sick-Gnar said:


> if a unibrow mad me as gnar as l.n.p. please beliveeeee i would do whatever i could to get one.


that's what eyeliner is for


----------



## Guest

Jenzo said:


> Ya rite u jest tilteded the camera!


those trees in the background look pretty straight up and down to me...


----------



## Guest

hotsauceaddict said:


> those trees in the background look pretty straight up and down to me...


He tilted the trees!


----------



## jmacphee9

Sick-Gnar said:


> LIVE NUDE GIRLS!!!!!!






i heard live nude snowboarder chicks were uber legit, as in that is what this thread is about if you guys remembered!!


----------



## legallyillegal

hotsauceaddict said:


> those trees in the background look pretty straight up and down to me...


That's gravity.


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> That's gravity.


It is most certainly gravity... what I meant was, there weren't any camera tricks, as Jenzo implied by saying the camera was tilted


----------



## Jenzo

hotsauceaddict said:


> It is most certainly gravity... what I meant was, there weren't any camera tricks, as Jenzo implied by saying the camera was tilted


It was a joke.. I guess the fact that I misspelled every word wasn't enough to get the sarcasm across to your beer addled brain :laugh:


----------



## AAA

Jenzo's right. My buddy rotated the camera. "This" was the original photo...  :laugh: My Coiler eats these undercut slopes for breakfast!


----------



## Guest

Jenzo said:


> It was a joke.. I guess the fact that I misspelled every word wasn't enough to get the sarcasm across to your beer addled brain :laugh:


Haha I don't smoke, drink or do drugs by the way... been there


----------



## Guest

haha nice, wow thats pro


----------



## Jenzo

hotsauceaddict said:


> Haha I don't smoke, drink or do drugs by the way... been there


Good, same 


and LOL at the pic, see what I was talking about, people are so sneaky with their crazy photoshop these dayz. If I wasn't such a pro boarder I'd think that was real.


----------



## Guest

Sick-Gnar said:


> This guy right here pokes a whole in this already shitty thread.
> 
> if transworld thinks they can judge people's shred ability by there style, then let there brains explode when they meet L.N.P.
> 
> Hands Down Rome's best rail rider and quite possibly a threat for gooner.


I disagree. I think Max Legend is romes best rail kid.


----------

